

Simple Apache Vhost templating with Ruby - intinig
http://tempe.st/2009/04/apache-vhost-templating/

======
buugs
Nothing amazing, but I'm sure a very useful script as sometimes if you need to
add multiple domains vhosts would be a pain without some automation.

~~~
intinig
You're right, it's quite simple, but it does its job :)

